# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj një emër të bukur për bebin tim djalë

## Doresa

*Nese keni emra te bukur djemesh ju lutemi ti postoni. Flm.*
*Ju mirepres*
*Me respekt Doresa.*

----------


## xfiles

Nuk jam shume i zoti per emra,
megjithate shpresoj ti vesh emer shqiptar.

Arben,
Agim
Gentian

----------


## [MaRiO]

Mario
Mariglen

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e pac me jet i her....

Migen

----------


## -BATO-

Është mirë të zgjedhësh një këtu: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=47368

----------


## bindi

te rroj djali o Doresa, dhe u befte 100 vjeç.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Baton
Ilirian
Ardian
Gjin
Rron
Kastriot
Fatlum
Yll

shpresoj që të pëlqejnë për besbushin tënd të vogël

----------


## The_Capital

*Nderim...

...*

----------


## fattlumi

> Baton
> Ilirian
> Ardian
> Gjin
> Rron
> Kastriot
> Fatlum
> Yll
> 
> shpresoj që të pëlqejnë për besbushin tënd të vogël


Me i miri po me duket ky emri i 7-te  :ngerdheshje: 

Te te rroj bebushi 100 vjet

----------


## Edmond.S

_Edmond_   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Endrit
Altin
Erblin.
Zgjidh e merr!!

----------


## OPARI

kory
arber
marti

----------


## pranvera bica

Genti
Eri
Redi
Ilir
Albi
Alban etj.

T'ju rroje djali e me jete te gjate!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Tju rroje djale ...
Po na jep pak info e doni te huaj ,shqiptar,mysliman,ortodoks
qe te ndihmojme me shume
nje miku  tim ka emrin e prinderve fillimin e dy emrave te tyre 
besoj se del nje emer i vecante duke lidhur emrat tuaj...

----------


## drity

Doresa, nje emer qe i shko te gjitha feve, meqe na e permendi helena, eshte, Agon.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> *Nderim...
> 
> ...*


jo po qazim,myslym, :Mos:  
e cfare faj ka  ajo  foshnje kur te ritet ti vij turp per emrin e tij
ikni perpara o njerez  se keshtu nuk hyet ne evrope do mbetemi te fundit bashke me turqit..per shkak te fese
taulant (nga taulan i  ilirise)degjoht me mire se qazo eh zot .. thirini trurit ....

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Me i miri po me duket ky emri i 7-te 
> 
> Te te rroj bebushi 100 vjet


Ahah,po eshte njer nder të mirët edhe i gjithashtu i urroj bebushit fat ashtu sikurse edhe emri  :buzeqeshje: 

PS : Emri qe me pelqen më së shumti (shqiptar) është Lekë

----------


## Bardhi

Se pari urime urime djalin. Eshte dhurata me e madhe qe mund ti jipet njeriut. Faleminderit Zotit. Quni te kete jete te gjate, te rritet me prinder dhe me FATEBARDHESI NE JETE.
Per emrin mendoj:
-----------------
R  I  N  O  R  I
-----------------

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Kerkoj nje emer te bukur per bebin tim (djale)


Lërja djalit emrin Çun.

----------


## Doresa

> Tju rroje djale ...
> Po na jep pak info e doni te huaj ,shqiptar,mysliman,ortodoks
> qe te ndihmojme me shume
> nje miku  tim ka emrin e prinderve fillimin e dy emrave te tyre 
> besoj se del nje emer i vecante duke lidhur emrat tuaj...



*Ju faleminderit te gjitheve....Kerkoj nje emer qe tingellon bukur, qe eshte modern dhe mundesisht i shkurt. FLm*

----------

